# Can you pee while riding?



## Sonomasnap (Feb 10, 2010)

2 years ago at Tour of the Catskills I saw a Cat1 guy riding up a long hill on a major road pull down his bib shorts and pull out his johnson and pee while peddling and riding with one hand on the handlebars. No way I could do it. Anyone else ever pull off this maneuver?

Another time in a race I was in I saw a guy take off his leg warmers over his shoes while in the Peloton.

Amazing.

Anyone else have feats like these to share?


----------



## bmf102 (Apr 29, 2008)

tried once, just pissed all over myself. I stop now.


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

Hell no. I have to stop pedaling just to fart. Strange, I can fart while walking.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Yes but it can be a somewhat dangerous move and not much use if you're not racing 2+ hours. I've only ever done it for the hell of it, never really needed to in a race. But then I don't race many 4-6 hour races.

Other stuff - kneewarmers etc, same deal, the danger usually outweighs any benefit of not stopping for a couple minutes. If racing I just leave 'em on.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

That dude needs a haircut. 
I've always wondered what the pros do in those 130+mile stages of the Tour.


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

NO not with out crashing and braking my neck. But I use to work with a guy that could start riding on the rollers hop off ride around the shop and then hop back on the rollers. That was impressive to watch. And if I remember correctly he was good on a unicycle too.


----------



## tinman143 (Aug 14, 2009)

Peanya said:


> That dude needs a haircut.
> I've always wondered what the pros do in those 130+mile stages of the Tour.


Tree breaks.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Here's how*



Sonomasnap said:


> 2 years ago at Tour of the Catskills I saw a Cat1 guy riding up a long hill on a major road pull down his bib shorts and pull out his johnson and pee while peddling and riding with one hand on the handlebars. No way I could do it. Anyone else ever pull off this maneuver?
> 
> Another time in a race I was in I saw a guy take off his leg warmers over his shoes while in the Peloton.
> 
> ...


I don't think I could pee while pedaling, but otherwise it's not that hard and a very handy skill to have. 

The technique is as follows: First find the proper conditions - gradual downhill or quartering tail wind is best, but you can do it as long as you can coast. Move to the back of the group. Grab the handlebar tops with your "up wind" hand. Stand on your downwind ("pee side") leg and lean the bike into the wind, while keeping in a straight line. With your free hand, simultaneously pull down your shorts and hold the "equipment." Aim about 45 degrees ahead of "straight off to the side" and apply some extra pressure to the bladder. Watch where you are going and concentrate on steering - do not watch where the pee stream is going. Some claim to pull up the leg of the shorts, but I guess my shorts are too tight on the thighs to make this possible. Bib shorts add to the challenge. Practice this several times and well before a race or group ride situation. It may seem impossible, but it is and you have to believe! Speed is of the essence and you will still have to chase to get back to the group, but it beats the heck out of stopping.


----------



## stickboy71 (Jul 13, 2005)

Shy bladder doesn't allow me to do the pro pee maneuver.

Knee warmers, leg warmers, shoe covers removed while riding. Have even done on the fly cleat adjustment.


----------



## rgkicksbutt (Jun 27, 2008)

its not all that hard, and you feel so much better if you really have to go.

I usually do it on a downhill and have someone come to the back (usually someone I know pretty well) and give me a push if needed to keep up. Only during races though, training rides can handle stops!

I cant do it while pedaling though, that is talent!


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

I can, its pretty easy, but I usually end up wissing on my shoe.


----------



## orlin03 (Dec 11, 2007)

Kerry Irons said:


> I don't think I could pee while pedaling, but otherwise it's not that hard and a very handy skill to have.
> 
> The technique is as follows: First find the proper conditions - gradual downhill or quartering tail wind is best, but you can do it as long as you can coast. Move to the back of the group. Grab the handlebar tops with your "up wind" hand. Stand on your downwind ("pee side") leg and lean the bike into the wind, while keeping in a straight line. With your free hand, simultaneously pull down your shorts and hold the "equipment." Aim about 45 degrees ahead of "straight off to the side" and apply some extra pressure to the bladder. Watch where you are going and concentrate on steering - do not watch where the pee stream is going. Some claim to pull up the leg of the shorts, but I guess my shorts are too tight on the thighs to make this possible. Bib shorts add to the challenge. Practice this several times and well before a race or group ride situation. It may seem impossible, but it is and you have to believe! Speed is of the essence and you will still have to chase to get back to the group, but it beats the heck out of stopping.


Bib shorts definately sound like they'd add to the difficulty of the technique. The "sharing of the leg hole" method is the one I've used. Not hard at all; I realized I could do it one day before a race in a portapoty while wearing a one-piece tri-suit. The next time I was on a trainer I checked to see if my theory was sound (edit: I did not actually perform the feat at this time!), and it was easy enough; opposite knee high, lean out to the other side... it's come in handy a few times since then.


----------



## DMH1721 (Aug 30, 2010)

Training no, racing yes.
As for dealing with bib shorts -- was riding with a friend who raced both state side as well as in Europe. He had made a small slit in his shorts by the upper part of his inner thigh. Seemed like a good idea and actually works really well.


----------



## orlin03 (Dec 11, 2007)

DMH1721 said:


> He had made a small slit in his shorts by the upper part of his inner thigh.











^^Sounds risky to me!:blush2:


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

No need to learn. Longest RR that I was in was 65 miles.

If I had to do 90-110miles, I'd have to think about learning (or drink less)


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

Kerry Irons said:


> Move to the back of the group.


My memories of my first moderately real road race (e.g., several solid pro teams racing with full squads, real caravan, 120 miles at 27 mph, etc.) have eroded so that I now only remember (1) missing my feed, (2) being buzzed by a team car going through the field to service a breakaway and (3) a well-known domestic pro pissing in the middle of the field.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

Done it many times.... including once where I crashed mid stream. Yeah, there a few things more embarrassing then flying off your bike, ending up in the gravel with your junk hanging out covered in urine.


----------



## steelbikerider (Feb 7, 2005)

Done it a couple of times but I seemed to always get caught by a passing car. Pre-helmet days, I used to take off a long sleeve jersey without stopping when I needed to shed a layer. Never liked the brief moment when both arms were stuck overhead and I could'n't see but I did it anyway. Not the smartest move. At least now jerseys have full zippers so its not as difficult.


----------



## Zipp0 (Aug 19, 2008)

I don't know about you guys, but my member is hanging almost to the bottom hem of my bibs ayway, so only about a cm to get it out the end to take care of business.


----------



## MontyCrisco (Sep 21, 2008)

Zipp0 said:


> I don't know about you guys, but my member is hanging almost to the bottom hem of my bibs ayway, so only about a cm to get it out the end to take care of business.


That's what you get for riding in a speedo.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

stickboy71 said:


> Shy bladder doesn't allow me to do the pro pee maneuver.
> 
> Knee warmers, leg warmers, shoe covers removed while riding. Have even done on the fly cleat adjustment.


i worked for a team a bunch of years ago...they had a young guy that would get stage fright something fierce. the 'pee group' would pull over, and he'd just stand there watching the caravan drive by. the last car would get close, and he'd pull his shorts up and chase thru the cars, then try all over again 10k or so down the road. would usually take him 2-3 times before his bladder would cooperate. i can't imagine how much extra work he had to do because of that!


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Shy bladder here as well.. I stop.. hide in a bush and wait for cars to go by.


----------



## mike. (Oct 18, 2010)

Catheter


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

MontyCrisco said:


> That's what you get for riding in a speedo.


BAM!!!


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

ZoSoSwiM said:


> Shy bladder here as well.. I stop.. hide in a bush and wait for cars to go by.


Seems like a bad racing tactic.


----------



## mymilkexpired (Apr 21, 2004)

mike. said:


> Catheter


This would be great. Run it down under the bottom bracket!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

forget farting or peeing....what about...

lol serious though i always wondered what the big boys do in grand tours when they get caught short. six seven thousand calories a hundred, hundred ten miles in a day i dont care who u are eventually you gonna have to go bro, an dnot just number 1. saw one dude pull out some nasty lookin plastic once to discard at the top of a climb. he didnt look all too happy wiith it, i was thinkin...oh no. he didnt...


----------



## sw150 (Jul 29, 2009)

I tried it last year during the JDRF century. I started pissing on myself so I pulled over and was trying to finish on the side of the road when a sag van pulled up. He asked me if I was ok and I had to tell him I was just taking a leak.


----------



## Guppie58 (Oct 24, 2006)

Didn't some lady here or on beginner tri poop while riding?


----------



## Doug B (Sep 11, 2009)

So THATs why many of the new saddle designs have a cut-out slot down the center.....NOW i understand why.....


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Never tried it racing, but we used to try it for amusement. Non-bib shorts made it easier.

The story that I remember was one of my mentors racing in Quebec, and getting peed on by one of the former pros/tough guys in the late '60s.

He got his revenge the next day by putting him in the ditch when no one was watching.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

This thread is useless without pictures. ; )


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Can't embed, but here is one on Youtube:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tvdkfW6b5kshttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tvdkfW6b5ks


----------



## orlin03 (Dec 11, 2007)

Guppie58 said:


> Didn't some lady here or on beginner tri poop while riding?


I nearly fell off my stability ball I was laughing so hard!  
Sooo many mental pictures of how to try and pull that one off, but none really seem like they'd go off without a hitch.


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

In a race, I slowed down the peloton with two other guys in the front so a guy could make a solo pee break. He promised to pee and wanted a 30 second gap so he could re-attach to the pack when he was done. 

It took a lot of yelling to keep the pack from chasing him down.


----------



## mlin (Aug 5, 2008)

Can't you just pee in your shorts?

Urine is 95% water and probably higher for a hydrated cyclist. Then let the magic of the expensive cycle shorts wisk the water away like sweat...


----------



## Kai Winters (Aug 23, 2009)

First time I tried in a race I wound up peeing down my leg into my shoe...not a pleasant way to race.
I learned after that and for the very few times I did it in other races I was more successful.
In 23 years of racing, up to 50+ races per year during my most busy years, I probably have peed 3 times. They were for the very long road races of 80+ miles.


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

Peeing for males is no big deal. Doing the other thing is a problem, though..


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

Tom Simpson died in 1967 from the effects of dehydration, diarrhea and amphetamine overdose. Reports have it his mechanics were hosing it off his bike after stages. He's not the only one to have suffered like this. I've read about ProTour racers literally hosing themselves off with water bottles mid-stage after an "incident". Further justification for banning white shorts.


----------



## dot (Mar 4, 2004)

Creakyknees said:


> http://www.youtube.com/v/wME5NTriTco?fs=1&hl=en_US


when did he pee? did I miss it?

This year I had to stop for a long pee during an MTB endurance event and lost about a minute (sic!). I finished 7th, 45 sec behind a group of 3 riders... That's I lost my 4th place due to a wrong timed pee-stop. So frustrated I was!


----------

